# Tmac doin it



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Tmac is in the process of proving all the naysayers wrong. Having an incredible game, dominating the best defensive team in the league.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dee Bo</b>!
> Tmac is in the process of proving all the naysayers wrong. Having an incredible game, dominating the best defensive team in the league.


Thanks Grizzo, I mean Dee Boo.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

Is there any doubt as to who is going to win this series? I'd be shocked if Detroit wins more than one game. There is no way they score with Orlando. If I were TMac I'd keep attacking the basket because Ben Wallace can not stop him right now.


----------



## kcchiefs-fan (Oct 28, 2002)

With the attention they're giving to Tmac, Gooden's probably going to have a hell of a series. These guys could be a dominant tandem in years to come, especially if the east stays the way it is now.


----------



## Stojakovic16 (Jan 12, 2003)

Orlando is playin some good D too, they have 6 blocks, while the Pistons only have 2.


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

Imagine if Grant Hill was healthy.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>compsciguy78</b>!
> Imagine if Grant Hill was healthy.


We'd be talking Magic-Lakers in the NBA Finals. It would be a decent matchup too.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: Re: Tmac doin it*



> Originally posted by <b>Pinball</b>!
> 
> 
> Thanks Grizzo, I mean Dee Boo.


Hey, come on now... not even close. 

I have never once started a thread talking smack against Kobe. Not once.


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

Kobe who?


Hehe

We will see how Kobe responds vs Twolves

I hope kobe gets the 40 too..


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>courtside</b>!
> Kobe who?
> 
> 
> ...


Nah expect Shaq to get 40. With his grandfather passing away expect the big man to be angry.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Tmac doin it*



> Originally posted by <b>Dee Bo</b>!
> 
> 
> Hey, come on now... not even close.
> ...


You are right - I haven't <b>EVER</b> seen you talking smack on Kobe on any thread you have authored. That was not a "nice" thing to say to you, as it was not only borderline "bait"(only saved by the wink) - AND it was OFF TOPIC.


BTW, The Magic and TMac played awesomely!


----------



## tmacistight (Apr 6, 2003)

Rifleman, Aren't you the one who said the magic would be lucky to win a game. It's all good!


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>tmacistight</b>!
> Rifleman, Aren't you the one who said the magic would be lucky to win a game!!!!!


Yes, I was one of those who said that - and when I said it - I believed it. Remember, Billups had a really off game. I expect more from him and the BENCH of the Pistons in the next game.


----------



## tmacistight (Apr 6, 2003)

Yea, but come on look at the free throw discrepancie. You have to admit that the magic have a good chance at winning this series. I just have the feeling that Tmac won't let this series slip away.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>tmacistight</b>!
> Yea, but come on look at the free throw discrepancie. You have to admit that the magic have a good chance at winning this series. I just have the feeling that Tmac won't let this series slip away.


I might, if I knew that TMac could actually <b> depend</b> on his teammates, but aside from the rookie Gooden, the others were sort of missing in action? 

TMac will have to almost average 40 PPG for his team to win. Face it, he has to do much more than any other super star because he has less to work with when it comes to teammates! He doesn't have an all star (one who can get you 20+ PPG and 10+RPG - every game) on his team with him, the last I checked.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

After watching New Jersey absolutely destroy Milwaukee, I am glad we lost that last regular season game.

I think Detroit is the best possible matchup for Orlando. I think Orlando will definitely win the series. Detroit's guys didn't play that well, but some of the Orlando regulars didnt either.. plus the huge free throw discrepency.. Garrity did not play well at all. Giricek did not play well at all. Those are two pretty important pieces...

Good thing Gooden had a monster game.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

PLAYER POS MIN FGM-A 3GM-A FTM-A OFF DEF TOT AST PF ST TO BS PTS 
TRACY MCGRADY G 39 15-28 3-6 10-12 1 6 7 3 2 1 4 1 43 
JACQUE VAUGHN G 25 2-3 0-0 0-0 0 1 1 6 4 1 1 0 4 
DREW GOODEN F 35 6-16 0-0 6-6 4 10 14 1 3 0 2 2 18 
GORDAN GIRICEK F 21 1-2 0-0 2-2 0 2 2 1 4 0 0 1 4 
ANDREW DECLERCQ C 12 1-2 0-0 0-0 1 1 2 1 5 0 0 1 2 
Darrell Armstrong 30 3-9 1-3 2-2 0 1 1 5 3 0 1 0 9 
Pat Garrity 20 0-1 0-1 2-2 2 6 8 0 3 0 2 0 2 
Shawn Kemp 19 3-6 0-0 0-0 0 4 4 0 4 0 0 0 6 
Chris Whitney 19 2-4 1-1 0-0 0 1 1 0 4 1 0 0 5 
Steven Hunter 11 2-2 0-0 0-1 0 1 1 1 2 0 0 1 4 
Pat Burke 9 1-3 0-0 0-0 0 3 3 0 1 0 1 0 2 
Jeryl Sasser DNP 
TOTAL 240 36-76 5-11 22-25 8 36 44 18 35 3 11 6 99 

Now going back and looking at the box score, I am pretty amazed Orlando won. Besides Tmac and Gooden, the other starters scored 10 points total.

Basically got nothing from Vaughn, Giricek, DeClerq, and Garrity.

Wow... I didnt realize everyone else was so bad.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Tmac doin it*



> Originally posted by <b>TheRifleman</b>!
> You are right - I haven't <b>EVER</b> seen you talking smack on Kobe on any thread you have authored. That was not a "nice" thing to say to you, as it was not only borderline "bait"(only saved by the wink) - AND it was OFF TOPIC.


Okay lets not exaggerate here. I was just kidding with Dee Bo. I wasn't implying that he was "hating" on Kobe but rather he was all over TMac like Grizzo is with Kobe. Obviously he's nothing like that because he doesn't make TMac threads all day. That reply was just a joke, hence the.


----------

